# Help needed



## Gman76 (May 5, 2012)

Hi all really needing help on this 1. I started these from seed sugar black rose and g13 haze 6weeks ago. Am currently growing in 14cm black pots with canna coco coir,600watt hps light that is 2ft above the canopy,since wk3 i have fed them gh floranova 0.5ml per litre of water once per week. Anyway the problem started from the 1st set of leaves this yellowing and crispy feel too them. Leaves start off lovely and green then 2-3 days later this yellowing occurs. Have grown before but never encountered any problems until now  also mean't t say am growing in a secret jairdin 1.2mX2.4mX2.0m tent.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (May 5, 2012)

have you checked your pH?


----------



## Gman76 (May 5, 2012)

No not checked ph,where i live the water is ok ph roughly 6.0-7.0 so my water company says. Temps are fine 30c when lights on 18c when off have a fan on 24hrs blowing across canopy have extractor taking the heat out and intake taking in fresh air.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (May 5, 2012)

Doesn't matter much what the water company says.  Water pipes can collect all matter of crud over the years and it can effect the pH and the PPM of the water.  Its worth a check.


----------



## Gman76 (May 5, 2012)

Yip very true. Will have to wait until tuesday too get ph test strips holiday weekend here.on a positive note managed to get pics up


----------



## EsC420PoT (May 5, 2012)

ya p.h. is crucial for nutrient uptake bud, sounds like your p.h. may be to high or low, and therefore locking out the nutrients to feed your babies.


----------



## Gman76 (May 5, 2012)

I possibly thought it was 1 of 3 things nute burn,lights too close or overwatering,but never did i think it was ph gotta friend on same street as me who grows and he never checks his ph.


----------



## powerplanter (May 5, 2012)

I don't think it has anything to do with lights.  I would check PH and go easy on the nutes for now.


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 5, 2012)

Most of the time PH is the problem check it first. And with using coco keeping on top of the PH is a must


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (May 5, 2012)

Just an idea, but you might want to flush the pots with something balanced, distilled water is easy.  Rinse them well with neutral water then bring them back on their food - but pH corrected.  Bet both steps will make for happier plants.


----------



## astrobud (May 7, 2012)

i know the county water here is not good for mj growth, to many chems in it. i use my old pump well get it from underground.


----------



## PartyBro420 (May 7, 2012)

Gman76 said:
			
		

> I possibly thought it was 1 of 3 things nute burn,lights too close or overwatering,but never did i think it was ph gotta friend on same street as me who grows and he never checks his ph.




Definitely not a heat stress issue, the top of your plant would be the most affected by being closest to the lights. Definitely not overwatering. Your leaves would droop substantially if they're over-laden with liquid. I would agree with the rest, Check your PH It looks like the little ladies are being locked out.


----------



## Locked (May 7, 2012)

Sure looks like ph to me...I grow in soil and everything gets ph'd to 6.5. I don't like those ph strips either. I prefer using a ph meter. I honestly don't know if coco gets ph'd like soil or hydro though.


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 7, 2012)

I don't know the GH floranova but I am sure those plants are starving brother. I think .5ml per/L may is too low for 6weeks old. That is what you should give them the first week when you start feeding but then increase it by 50% each week. Those plants at 6 weeks should be getting about 800ppm of nutrients. The reason the leaves start out green and then yellow off is because it is eating its own leaves to stay alive. Also if you are in coco you need to look real close at the amount of magnesium in the Flora nova. I use coco and I add 10ml of cal/mag per 15L of water every time I add water. The reason is the coco has the tendency to lock up magnesium which will cause a deficiency. I would also be willing to bet that the PH is off as well. Being in soilless, you should be running inbetween hydro and soil, which would be between 6.0-6.5. Having a ph range of 6-7 is a big stretch for measuring PH.

You need to do a foliar feed with the nute solution right away. Take the standard solution and cut it in half with tepid water and spray it on them(soak them) just before the lights go out. Do this every day for at least a week(continue nute schedule but double the dose). After 5-7 days you should be seeing new growth taking off and looking healthy. The older leaves that are yellowing bad will not recover but may actually start to perk up a bit. Once the plants get going good, the damaged leaves will probably hang on for a while then fall off. Don't yank them, let the plant use them up and they will drop on their own. As the plants begin to take off and grow(after 2 weeks) you can discontinue the foliar feed but continue to gradually increase the dose of nutrients until you are around 800ppm. (A TDS meter and PH meter are an absolute must for soilless or hydro growing) Hang in there  If you run your lights 24hrs then you will need to turn the lights off for about 2hrs after spraying them. Don't spray them and then leave them in the lights as that will cause burn spots. Good luck


----------



## Gman76 (Jun 18, 2012)

Heya finally got content control taken off my new phone. Ph of my water was 7.1 and after adding the floranova went as low as 4.6 added ph up to 6.4 but still the leaves r yellowing and now turning white.what's the ideal ph for coco am basically just using it like soil. On a brighter note inherited a white widow mother plant from a friend


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 18, 2012)

In coco used like soil, you should be between 6.0 and 6.5. I would try to keep it on the lower end of that, around 6.2. If the leaves are turning white then its one of two things. Either there is too intense of light and it is bleaching out the top leaves (which at this point seems unlikely) or there is an iron deficiency developing. If the white looking part is starting at the back of the leaves and working outward toward the the tips then that is iron deficiency. If the white is splotchy then its light bleaching.

Have you increased your feeding since the last time? has it made any difference?


----------



## Gman76 (Jun 18, 2012)

Yeah upped the nutes too 2ml per ltr,there looking slightly better and holding there greeness now,lifted the lights aswell cause thts wot i thought was making them white,but am starting to lean towards an iron def. Also when watering should i ph that or just go with the 7.1?


----------



## Menimeth (Jun 18, 2012)

I PH everything, the object of the game is to keep the ph of the soil/hydro at a constant. It will allow your plants to grow at the best possable rate it can, and access nutes in the medium at will.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 19, 2012)

LOL--that is part of the reason that I am growing organic now.  I got so tired of constantly checking, adjusting, and worrying about pH.

GMan--when you mix your nutes, you should draw water and let it sit out for 24 hours to allow the chlorine to evaporate out.  Then add nutes.  Then you need to let it sit another 12 hours or so, so that the buffers in the nutes can do their thing..............then you pH............and let it sit.........and then check it again.  I never try to adjust my pH more than 1-2 points at a time.  The nutes and the pH up/down needs some time to work, you cannot just do it all at once and hope to have accurate readings.  What are you using to check you pH?  I never ever ever had GH Floranova take my nute solution from 7.1 to 4.6--makes me wonder about the reading.  What ppms are you running now?


----------



## Gman76 (Jun 19, 2012)

Lol ur telling me ph'ing is a nightmare, am using a digital hydroponic ph meter not sure what the ppm is as not got round 2 getting a tds meter the 4.6 was actually mean't t b 5.6. I let my water sit for a good 2-3 days and it normally takes me 4hrs t get the ph 2 where i want it,never thought of leaving nutes in for 12hrs will experiment with tht me thinks.


----------



## Gman76 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi THG tried leaving my nutes in water for 12hrs but ph still 5.6. 
Here's a couple of pics 1st 1 is g13 haze 2nd 1 is white widow.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 20, 2012)

YEAH you're ph is too acidic and needs to be raised to a much happier 6.5 - 7.0 for proper uptake...


----------



## Gman76 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hey 7 thts totally confused me lol since am in coco should i not b ph'ing in between 5.8-6.5 or something around there?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 20, 2012)

I have just tried coco once and imo my plants were happiest aty a ph of 6.0 to 6.3. I think coco naturally locks out N and you need to up the nutes for a better growth. IMO those plants are robbing N from lower old growth to support new growth.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 20, 2012)

I completely agree with Ozzy as I grow in coco. Even though you are using it like a soil grow, it is still soilless which would be actually between hydro and soil on the ph. And coco seems to do best at the lower end of the ph range for soil/soilless. Those girls still look seriously hungry to me.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 20, 2012)

ah...soiless, i see now...


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 20, 2012)

Hey how much water are they getting when you water them, and how often? I have my plants feeding constantly by having medium high nutrients in water that is going into the soil on a trickle for 10minutes every 4 hours. Having those plants in only coco means that their only source of nutes is what you are putting in the pots with them.


----------



## Gman76 (Jun 20, 2012)

Am only watering twice a week and giving them 500ml of ph'd water and nutes every tuesday.


----------



## Gman76 (Jun 20, 2012)

Could the problem b the fact am only using floranova bloom through the entire growth cycle(4-8-7)?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 20, 2012)

I wish I knew the FloraNova better. Idon't think that is causing the problem as much as I think they just aren't getting enough. You are giving them 500ml of nuted water only 1 time a week. Is that to each plant or split between the 2. That is only half a liter of nuted water each week, and you are only using 2ml of nutes to 1 liter of water. I bet they would do better with 4ml of nutes to 1liter of water 2 or even 3 times a week.


----------



## Gman76 (Jun 20, 2012)

I should have said 500ml per plant doh. At the moment i have 3 white widow clones 5 g13 haze's and 2 sugar black roses. I only live a matter of seconds from the hydro/seed shop so anything u think i need i can get. It's just totally freaking me out never had no problems before when growing in soil until my m8 said coco gives it an overall better taste/smoke.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 20, 2012)

What you grow in, has no effect on the taste imo.. IT is all in the genetics and the growing enviroment the plant was grown in.  As long as you supply the right ammounts of light, water, air(temp & humidity) and nutrients you will achieve the best taste/smoke that the genetics you are growing will produce


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 21, 2012)

I have seen that coco is a challenge to grow in if using it for soilless, although I'm not sure why. I use it in hydro and have no trouble at all. It may be that GH nutes aren't as compatible with coco. I use Advanced nutrients' Jungle Juice now for 2 grows in coco/hydro and have had really pleasing results so far. My bro uses coco/hydro the same way I do and he uses Technaflora's BC recipe with good success.

I took a look at the GH floraNova and that stuff is really concentrated. It says to use 4-6ml of bloom per gallon of water, which is ~3.75liters. That is 1-1.5ml of nutes per liter, however I think just giving them that in half a liter of water once a week isn't enough. I think you should give them that 2 times a week for the next 3 weeks and see how they react. Once they start to pick up (which I think they will), you can up that to either 3 times a week if they are drying out enough or increase the nutes and continue to give twice a week. I would also say to make sure to PH it to 6.0-6.2 and see how they do.


----------

